# This summer's project: A "tiny house" chicken coop



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Everything has been on hold for the last month or so while I built a chicken coop and moved 2 new occupants in. (They must like the new digs, I’m getting 2 eggs a day)

I’ve made a web page where I’m going to put a lot more info about the build, but for now, I just have this video about it. The web page will be at http://oldmontgomerysfarm.com .

Here’s the video:


----------



## WoodWorkerAtWork (Oct 12, 2018)

I built a similiar one myself, but slightly bigger and not as glamorous, of course.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

WoodWorkerAtWork said:


> I built a similiar one myself, but slightly bigger and not as glamorous, of course.


yes, glamour is important for chickens.


----------

